# HAC 2014 - Hungarian Aquascaping Contest Result



## viktorlantos (1 Feb 2015)

Cheers guys. After a little delay we finished the contest and gave out all the awards to the bests.

HAC Aquascaping Contest is a local contest which we organize and sponsor since 2009.
The contest grown up with our local community and our company too. We live in symbiosis. 

This year we've got 111 entrants which isn't bad even if we missed around 10 of the bests (most successful) layout because we were involved in them partly or fully.

We gave prizes to the first 3 in both categories and also 3 special awards.

Here are the bests 

Best introduction of the year. This couple started in 2014 only and they build 2-3 aquariums like this within a few months! Awesome example how easily you can achieve a great result with a little guide and support and a good resource of info. No one really tells that they are beginners 




 

Tropica Denmark also picked one tank as they fav. I easily can see why this one was that.



 

Nanos under 40L!

Nano 1st and also the best shrimp tank spec award



 

Nano 2nd



 

Nano 3rd



 

And in the normal category above 40L

1st



 

2nd



 

3rd



 

To see the rest of the entries please visit the contest gallery and click on the categories. There are other beauties especially in the normal category.

http://hac-aquascaping-contest.com/hac-2014-galeria/

The reason why i am keep sharing these stuff, because we also inspired a lot on this forum in the past. We've got great inspirational rockets from George, Mark, Stu and many others. So hopefully some of these tanks will give a little boost to you if you're burned a little. 

Aquascaping is a lovely hobby with so many creative and talented people out there.


----------



## X3NiTH (2 Feb 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Paks (2 Feb 2015)

I would choose normal category no.2 as no.1.


----------



## flygja (2 Feb 2015)

Just looked at the site, must not be easy choosing the winners!


----------



## viktorlantos (2 Feb 2015)

Paks said:


> I would choose normal category no.2 as no.1.



Actually both nr2 and nr1 got the same point on total from 6 judges. But nr 1 had 4 1st place and 2nd had ony 2.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Feb 2015)

Also the nanos 1 & 2 very close to swapping them around!! Great quality in the scapes, well done Viktor you must be proud of the Hungarian scene


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Feb 2015)

Fantastic scapes ,I  am very impressed with the 3rd in Normal category,the build up of flatish rock with moss and carpet plants.A fabulous standard all round.


----------



## Antoni (3 Feb 2015)

Hats down Victor for such a wonderful event! I know how demanding and expensive is to organize a comp like that and you have managed brilliantly! Getting stronger year after year! Wonderful tanks!


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Feb 2015)

Cracking scapes from Hungary there Viktor.  I also preffered no. 2 on the Nano's


----------

